# Wanted: An Under-the-Bed Cat-Hair Rake



## Guitarist (May 2, 2016)

Help me brainstorm, please.

I got a good look under the bed the other day and it is carpeted in cat hairs!  

My vacuum cleaner doesn't have attachments or a hose.  Last time the AC leaked and the maintenance guys were in here with their big shop vac they let me stick its hose under the bed and vacuum up the cat hairs, but that was last Christmas and cats shed year-round.  And liability issues mean I can't borrow the shop vac.

So, any ideas as to how to get cat hairs out from under a queen-size bed?  I looked for a child-size rake at Dollar Tree last week but they didn't have anything.

I'm thinking maybe a mini-manure fork or some sort of brush-on-a-broomstick.  A push broom long enough to reach, short enough to maneuver in tight quarters.

If you have any ideas, or have something that has worked for you, please post them here!  

Thanks.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 2, 2016)

My idea is to just forget about the hair.  As you can see I am lazy!  lol.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 2, 2016)

I recently vacuumed under my king sized bed, which had so much accumulated cat hair along the wall woodwork it looked like I had another furkid under there.  layful:  I probably only look under there once a year but after reaching as far as I could with the little portable on both sides I did a good enough job.

If you don't have the use of a vacuum it's different.  I think a moistened sponge mop, moved toward you only in one direction would work.  I have an old Libman sponge mop that has a brush on one side that I always used with foam carpet cleaners, the brush would be a good follow up.  These days I think that same mop would probably cost around $20 though.  There are some rakes available, that are pricey too, kinda like a pin/slicker brush that you use on your pets.  Maybe a window squeegee?

For my cat scratcher/tree, I put on a dry rubber glove and wipe one way, that removes a lot of the hairs.  So I guess around the legs of the bed frame you could try a rubber glove.  Good luck, keeping up with pet hair is and endless task.  Best to get matching carpets, saves a lot of work.


----------



## fureverywhere (May 2, 2016)

Maybe one of those hand held vacs? Depending on how wide a space you have to work with maybe use a broomstick or mop and fasten the vac somehow...electrical zip ties or duct tape maybe? If I gathered all the pet hair in this house I could weave me a full size rug!


----------



## Guitarist (May 2, 2016)

The squeegee sounds like a good idea. I had one at my old house, two homes ago. I'll look for one.

I've thought about stuffing a sofa pillow with all the cat hair I have around here.  It's a good thing the only overnight guests I've had are also cat people and don't mind cat hairs on the sheets.  Don't mind -- they probably don't even notice them!  

I also like the idea of just leaving it under the bed.


----------



## tnthomas (May 3, 2016)

Got a push broom?     Actually, if the bed frame has rollers or wheels, it's not too hard to push / pull the bed out of the to get at the dust bears.


----------



## Falcon (May 3, 2016)

When I vacuum the carpets, the vacuum cleaner leaves wheel tracks, so I bought a "Rug Rake".
It looks like a garden rake but the "teeth" are closer together. I rake the carpets and the tracks are gone.
I only use it if company is coming, cause I'm not *THAT*anal.

I forgot where I bought it; maybe at a carpet store.

I think that the Rug Rake would be ideal to clean up your cat hair.


----------



## Redd (May 3, 2016)

Now I remember why I got rid of carpet and put in wood laminate, cats prefer a carpeted hidey hole under the bed


----------



## Cookie (May 3, 2016)

OK, since you have cats, maybe you could invest in an inexpensive stick and hose vacuum, or find one second hand?


----------



## Kitties (May 3, 2016)

They make brooms that are made of a rubber like material. I don't know if they are available in only more specialty shops, like a home store or maybe even a hardware type store.


----------



## Guitarist (May 3, 2016)

Look what I found!  

A "Fur Remover Broom" !!!







I'm gonna order one.


----------



## Kitties (May 4, 2016)

I'm going to look into one of those too.


----------

